# should i get paid drive time between appointments



## roofer jason (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey, should I get paid for drive time between appointments example day: 8am-11am first roof repair appointment, 12-2 second appointment, 3-5 3rd repair, i drive my own truck for company,they pay milage from office in the am to last appointment. some days I spend half the day going site to site. I get set price for inspections,and repairs, hourly for warranty work but i was told that they dont pay travel time between jobs, some days ill have a 2 hour repair,drive 1 hour to next one , followed by a 3 hour wait untill last one. most weeks have been 60 hours, no overtime for anyone in company, is this right? 2 install crews, office staff, and 2 repair/inspect/do all guys


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Both, your company and you should be getting compensated for the drive time, called Portal to Portal typically.

If not in that manner, then by having a basic "Minimum" Show Up Fee, which should be enough to compensate you and create additional profit for the company as well.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

A) If you are using your own truck you should wrote off your miles on your tax eturn. Any rookie accountant would know this. Please tell me you don't do your own taxes.

B) If you are doing service calls or estiamtes? How are you compensated? 


If you are an EMPLOYEE and not getting over time this is illegal. If you are a sub contractor, well, there is so much gray area there. If you are workign 60 hour weeks for only one company you are likely an improperly classified employee. You could be eligible for over time if you complain hard enough, but would have to sue to get it. It all depends on how well the company has protected themselves with thier documentation.

I pay my repair guys for travel. The installation crew is different, I only pay the driver, the rest are hitching a free ride as a courtesy or can drive their own vehicle to the job site. 

What matters is how much you earn at the end of the day. if the company is paying a healthy rate but not paying for travel, perhaps they have it bundled. If they are paying very little then you should be paid for travel. If you are a subcontractor, then you set your own rates.


----------

